# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Ubuntu Development Version > [ubuntu] how to change repos to Saucy

## ventrical

*sudo sed -i 's/raring/saucy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list

**sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade

**sudo apt-get upgrade*

----------


## craig10x

I'm new with doing the upgrades...so, all i need do is run those 3 commands in the terminal?

Also, i have 2 ppas...one is google chrome and the other is a web8 ppa for Oracle Java updates...that one does say raring on it...the chrome one does not...
anything i need do with those?

----------


## jinjorge

> I'm new with doing the upgrades...so, all i need do is run those 3 commands in the terminal?
> 
> Also, i have 2 ppas...one is google chrome and the other is a web8 ppa for Oracle Java updates...that one does say raring on it...the chrome one does not...
> anything i need do with those?


yes, all you need is to run the commands in terminal.  You may have to revert the ppa to raring if they are not (yet) supported in saucy(most likely).

----------


## craig10x

Thank You jinjorge  :Smile: 

I don't think web8 has added saucy yet but could i let it change it to saucy and then when web8 adds it then updates would come through for it?
Or should revert back to raring until i see that they have added saucy for the ppa?

----------


## PJs Ronin

Might need to give it a couple of hours to propagate throughout all the mirrors.   I know my mirror (mirror.aarnet.edu.au} runs about 6 hours behind.

----------


## kevpan815

Thank You Ventrical, for posting that, sounds very easy to do I guess I will try it out after all.

----------


## pnarciso

A little warning. Changing to saucy repos, make software-properties-gtk to crash. To avoid that you must enter this line in the console: sudo gedit /usr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.info.
And add this lines:



```
Suite: saucy
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
BaseURI-i386: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MirrorsFile-amd64: Ubuntu.mirrors
MirrorsFile-i386: Ubuntu.mirrors
Description: Ubuntu 13.10 'Saucy Salamander'
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
CompDescriptionLong: Canonical-supported free and open-source software
Component: universe
CompDescription: Community-maintained
CompDescriptionLong: Community-maintained free and open-source software
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Non-free drivers
CompDescriptionLong: Proprietary drivers for devices
Component: multiverse
ParentComponent: universe
CompDescription: Restricted software
CompDescriptionLong: Software restricted by copyright or legal issues

Suite: saucy
ParentSuite: saucy
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Ubuntu 13.10 'Saucy Salamander'

Suite: saucy
RepositoryType: deb
MatchName: .*
BaseURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*13.10
MatchURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*13.10
Description: Cdrom with Ubuntu 13.10 'Saucy Salamander'
Available: False
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Restricted copyright

Suite: saucy
Official: false
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://archive.canonical.com
MatchURI: archive.canonical.com
Description: Canonical Partners
Component: partner
CompDescription: Software packaged by Canonical for their partners
CompDescriptionLong: This software is not part of Ubuntu.

Suite: saucy
Official: false
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://extras.ubuntu.com
MatchURI: extras.ubuntu.com
Description: Independent
Component: main
CompDescription: Provided by third-party software developers
CompDescriptionLong: Software offered by third party developers.

Suite: saucy-security
ParentSuite: saucy
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
BaseURI-i386: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
Description: Important security updates

Suite: saucy-security
ParentSuite: saucy
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports|security.ubuntu.com
Description: Important security updates

Suite: saucy-updates
ParentSuite: saucy
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: saucy-updates
ParentSuite: saucy
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: saucy-proposed
ParentSuite: saucy
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: saucy-proposed
ParentSuite: saucy
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: saucy-backports
ParentSuite: saucy
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Unsupported updates

Suite: saucy-backports
ParentSuite: saucy
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Unsupported updates
```

----------


## serdotlinecho

> *sudo sed -i 's/raring/saucy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
> 
> **sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
> 
> **sudo apt-get upgrade*



Thanks Ventrical  :Very Happy: 

I'm in...  :Guitar:

----------


## craig10x

@serdotlinecho: did that work just using the three commands, or did you have to do all those changes that pnarciso mentioned above your post?  
This is getting confusing...thought it was supposed to be just the three commands  :Confused: 

I haven't done it yet...probably will do it on friday...but i wanted to get "straight" on what exactly to do (i am a newbie at upgrading)....

----------


## PJs Ronin

I'm in too... once I realized it was saucy and not sassy.   :Embarassed:

----------


## ventrical

> Good question...I am not seeing the 3.9 kernel....or much else.
> rt



I will often run the terminal commands and not get updates but, as soon as I run synaptic, they are all there.

----------


## roly33

> Make sure you have your sources.list pointed to saucy. Then, whenever you want to check for updates do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. This will pull in the newest updates from saucy-proposed and saucy.


I fixed it by switching on Saucy Proposed in Software & Updates and did sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get dist-upgrade while I was away from the site & didn't get your reply.

But for some reason, possibly from when I was using Daily Build & Beta of 13.04 I'd got Saucy Proposed switched off.

Roland

----------


## roly33

roughly how much of the updates come from the Proposed Repo over the Main Repo at this stage of development?

Roland

----------


## rtalcott

Been using synaptic!
I'll try again.

----------


## roly33

As of 26 Minutes ago I can say that I've finally got the upgrade to 13.10 working with the 3.9 Kernel an to say that it's still a Release Candidate and coming from Saucy Proposed it feels pretty stable.

Roland

----------


## ventrical

> Been using synaptic!
> I'll try again.



 I noticed on some install that it will untic 'proposed' repos and they have to be enabled.

----------


## roly33

I've got a strange one here.

when I do sudo apt-get update I get one update

Screenshot from 2013-04-27 21:04:11.jpg

But when I do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade it says held back

Screenshot from 2013-04-27 21:06:25.jpg

anyone else got the same update?

Roland

----------


## rtalcott

Took a closer look and I think I made a mess....gotta do some cleaning up....not sure how I did it but I am the only "responsible" person here.

----------


## pnarciso

That meta package is buggy, that's the reason you can't upgrade.

----------


## cariboo

All the packages go into proposed until any problems have been solved, then they are moved to main. If you are subscribed to the saucy-changes mailing list, you'll see what's coming.

----------


## serdotlinecho

> roughly how much of the updates come from the Proposed Repo over the Main Repo at this stage of development?
> 
> Roland


Hi, Roland. Bookmark this page  :Smile: 

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/saucy-changes/
https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy

----------


## serdotlinecho

I'm a bit late....

----------


## roly33

> All the packages go into proposed until any problems have been solved, then they are moved to main. If you are subscribed to the saucy-changes mailing list, you'll see what's coming.


I subscribed to the saucy-changes mailing list as soon as I  started to get updates for Saucy.

I can't see it being long before Kernel 3.9.0 goes into the Main Repo as it's pretty stable, just need to sort the meta package out for it.

Roland

----------


## JMB74

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...il/001036.html




> *Saucy Salamander now open for development*
> 
> Most cycles, we have a week of breathing room where we can flip all the switches in a coordinated fashion and open everything at exactly the same time, but this archive opening sees various members of the release, archive, and toolchain teams in transit all over the globe, so we'll stagger things a bit.  
> 
> In the next day or two, you should see a followup to this email from Matthias Klose doing his usual announcement of what has changed in the default toolchain, and Colin Watson turning on autosyncs from Debian. 
>  Rather than wait until we're all awake at the same time, however, I'm unfreezing the archive this morning and declaring Saucy open for active development.  
> 
> Happy merging.  
> 
> On behalf of the Release Team,  Adam Conrad

----------


## ventrical

> I've got a strange one here.
> 
> when I do sudo apt-get update I get one update
> 
> Attachment 241872
> 
> But when I do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade it says held back
> 
> Attachment 241874
> ...


 I had the same thing on one install but when I ran synaptic , all of the files were installed.

----------


## ventrical

> Took a closer look and I think I made a mess....gotta do some cleaning up....not sure how I did it but I am the only "responsible" person here.


 I borked 2 installs and a hdd already  :Smile:   I just keep on rolling. On one install it was a virgin install and I changed sources.list over first then  :

sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade

and then I installed synaptic package manager. The trick was to  open the 'proposed' repo first using 'software sources' from the Unity dash (before upgrade) and it will not untic the proposed repo after  upgrade.

----------


## ventrical

> I'm a bit late....



Yeah .. it seems like they are getting them in the UK first because it took a little while for the 3.9.x.-x kernel  to make here to Canada.

----------


## ventrical

> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...il/001036.html


Yep .. read this.. makes perfect sense as per any anomolous behavior in the repos.

----------


## Elfy

> Yeah .. it seems like they are getting them in the UK first because it took a little while for the 3.9.x.-x kernel  to make here to Canada.


Not seeing it here, or at least not an hour or so ago.

Not sure what's going on.

----------


## rtalcott

What am I doing wrong?  Help!

Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dist...source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.33 80]

Is the Ubuntu.info file supposed to get updated with a set of Saucy entries?  Mine has none...
rt

----------


## lonniehenry

No saucy extras yet.  Go into sources and change it back to raring for a while.

----------


## serdotlinecho

> What am I doing wrong?  Help!
> 
> Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dist...source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.33 80]
> 
> Is the Ubuntu.info file supposed to get updated with a set of Saucy entries?  Mine has none...
> rt


Not yet for saucy, you can check here:

----------


## Elfy

> No saucy extras yet.  Go into sources and change it back to raring for a while.


IF you can get software sources to work - if not do it the easy way and edit sources.list  :Smile:

----------


## roly33

New updates coming through now

Screenshot from 2013-04-28 18:39:46.jpg Screenshot from 2013-04-28 18:45:37.jpg

Roland

----------


## ventrical

> Not seeing it here, or at least not an hour or so ago.
> 
> Not sure what's going on.



Are you in Canada?

----------


## Elfy

Nope, I'm about 100 miles from the main servers if they're in London.

----------


## ventrical

> Nope, I'm about 100 miles from the main servers if they're in London.



Oy. My mistake. I thought the UK was first on the list.

----------


## serdotlinecho

63 packages for me and some systemd stuff keep coming too  :Smile:

----------


## serdotlinecho

Saucy is now using systemd-logind.

----------


## roly33

65 updates for me just now.

Screenshot from 2013-04-29 07:08:55.jpg

the push to 13.05 seems well under way.

Roland

----------


## roly33

> Nope, I'm about 100 miles from the main servers if they're in London.





> Oy. My mistake. I thought the UK was first on the list.


I've been getting updates here in the UK since Friday or Saturday using http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/

Roland

----------


## JMB74

> That meta package is buggy, that's the reason you can't upgrade.


Looks like they are going back to producing the -extra image packages rather than the single combined one.

That will fix the issue that way.

https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+...inux/3.9.0-0.2

----------


## sgage

> Looks like they are going back to producing the -extra image packages rather than the single combined one.
> 
> That will fix the issue that way.
> 
> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+...inux/3.9.0-0.2


I wonder why they went back to the 'extra' packaging. Anyway, it seems to have been successfully built, and ought to be in the repos soon...

----------


## ventrical

> I wonder why they went back to the 'extra' packaging. Anyway, it seems to have been successfully built, and ought to be in the repos soon...



The following NEW packages will be installed:
  linux-image-extra-3.9.0-0-generic
The following packages will be upgraded:
  linux-headers-3.9.0-0 linux-headers-3.9.0-0-generic
  linux-image-3.9.0-0-generic linux-image-generic linux-libc-dev
5 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 57.6 MB of archives.
After this operation, 2,477 kB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]?

----------


## sgage

> The following NEW packages will be installed:
>   linux-image-extra-3.9.0-0-generic
> The following packages will be upgraded:
>   linux-headers-3.9.0-0 linux-headers-3.9.0-0-generic
>   linux-image-3.9.0-0-generic linux-image-generic linux-libc-dev
> 5 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
> Need to get 57.6 MB of archives.
> After this operation, 2,477 kB of additional disk space will be used.
> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?


I'm all updated, too. Good to have that all sorted out...

----------


## ventrical

Next!  :Wink:

----------


## Elfy

> Next!


Is to start again - something's obviously up here  :Smile:

----------


## ventrical

> Is to start again - something's obviously up here


So far I have 2 solid installs but borked 3 already .. so I have to start on those hdds from scratch. (My mistake - I swapped them out from a nVidia based to ATi base and it borked Unity)

I also had problems with getting the updates, so, on a new install of RR,  I changed the sources list first then :
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get dist-upgrade

!!HardReboot!!

Ctrl+Alt+F1

sudo apt-get install synaptic

(this will give you the one chance to make sure the repos are set to proposed if you want to use synaptic) because the sources.list  seems to be blocking one of the saucy proposed repos if it is not just set right or if there is a raring repo in there. It gets pretty funky for some reason.

Basically the hard reboot is required to get some of the updates. Restarting or logging off from GUI will not reset whatever it is that has to be reset (it appears).

Persistence will pay off  :Smile:

----------


## sammiev

I'm in once again.  :Smile: 

sam@sam-L650:~$ cat /etc/os-release
NAME="Ubuntu"
VERSION="13.10, Saucy Salamander"
ID=ubuntu
ID_LIKE=debian
PRETTY_NAME="Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch)"
VERSION_ID="13.10"
HOME_URL="http://www.ubuntu.com/"
SUPPORT_URL="http://help.ubuntu.com/"
BUG_REPORT_URL="http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/"

----------


## serdotlinecho

:Dancing: 



```
The following NEW packages will be installed: 
  linux-image-extra-3.9.0-0-generic (3.9.0-0.2)
The following packages will be upgraded:
   accountsservice (0.6.29-1ubuntu8 => 0.6.29-1ubuntu9)
   dbus (1.6.8-1ubuntu7 => 1.6.8-1ubuntu8)
   dbus-x11 (1.6.8-1ubuntu7 => 1.6.8-1ubuntu8)
   gnome-control-center (3.6.3-0ubuntu24 => 3.6.3-0ubuntu25)
   gnome-control-center-data (3.6.3-0ubuntu24 => 3.6.3-0ubuntu25)
   gnome-orca (3.8.0-0ubuntu1 => 3.8.1-0ubuntu1)
   gnome-screensaver (3.6.1-0ubuntu3 => 3.6.1-0ubuntu4)
   gnome-session (3.6.2-0ubuntu5 => 3.6.2-0ubuntu6)
   gnome-session-bin (3.6.2-0ubuntu5 => 3.6.2-0ubuntu6)
   gnome-session-common (3.6.2-0ubuntu5 => 3.6.2-0ubuntu6)
   gnome-settings-daemon (3.6.4-0ubuntu8 => 3.6.4-0ubuntu9)
   gnome-system-monitor (3.8.0-0ubuntu1 => 3.8.0-0ubuntu2)
   libaccountsservice0 (0.6.29-1ubuntu8 => 0.6.29-1ubuntu9)
   libdbus-1-3 (1.6.8-1ubuntu7 => 1.6.8-1ubuntu8)
   libgnome-control-center1 (3.6.3-0ubuntu24 => 3.6.3-0ubuntu25)
   libpolkit-agent-1-0 (0.105-1ubuntu2 => 0.105-1ubuntu3)
   libpolkit-backend-1-0 (0.105-1ubuntu2 => 0.105-1ubuntu3)
   libpolkit-gobject-1-0 (0.105-1ubuntu2 => 0.105-1ubuntu3)
   libpulse-mainloop-glib0 (3.0-0ubuntu6 => 3.0-0ubuntu7)
   libpulse0 (3.0-0ubuntu6 => 3.0-0ubuntu7)
   libpulsedsp (3.0-0ubuntu6 => 3.0-0ubuntu7)
   libtalloc2 (2.0.7+git20120207-1ubuntu1 => 2.0.8-0.1)
   libupower-glib1 (0.9.20-1 => 0.9.20-1ubuntu1)
   libwireshark-data (1.8.2-5 => 1.8.6-3)
   libwireshark2 (1.8.2-5 => 1.8.6-3)
   libwiretap2 (1.8.2-5 => 1.8.6-3)
   libwsutil2 (1.8.2-5 => 1.8.6-3)
   libzvbi-common (0.2.33-6 => 0.2.33-7)
   libzvbi0 (0.2.33-6 => 0.2.33-7)
   linux-headers-3.9.0-0 (3.9.0-0.1 => 3.9.0-0.2)
   linux-headers-3.9.0-0-generic (3.9.0-0.1 => 3.9.0-0.2)
   linux-image-3.9.0-0-generic (3.9.0-0.1 => 3.9.0-0.2)
   linux-image-generic (3.8.0.19.35 => 3.9.0.0.1)
   linux-libc-dev (3.9.0-0.1 => 3.9.0-0.2)
   policykit-1 (0.105-1ubuntu2 => 0.105-1ubuntu3)
   pulseaudio (3.0-0ubuntu6 => 3.0-0ubuntu7)
   pulseaudio-module-bluetooth (3.0-0ubuntu6 => 3.0-0ubuntu7)
   pulseaudio-module-x11 (3.0-0ubuntu6 => 3.0-0ubuntu7)
   pulseaudio-utils (3.0-0ubuntu6 => 3.0-0ubuntu7)
   python3-distupgrade (0.192.10 => 0.193)
   tshark (1.8.2-5 => 1.8.6-3)
   ubuntu-release-upgrader-core (0.192.10 => 0.193)
   upower (0.9.20-1 => 0.9.20-1ubuntu1)
   whois (5.0.20ubuntu1 => 5.0.24)
   wireshark-common (1.8.2-5 => 1.8.6-3)
   zip (3.0-6ubuntu1 => 3.0-7)
46 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 77.4 MB of archives.
After this operation, 2,637 kB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
```

----------


## Mathor

3.9 works pretty well for my hardware

----------


## Elfy

> Not seeing it here, or at least not an hour or so ago.
> 
> Not sure what's going on.


Well that took it's time...

Linux hob-smaug 3.9.0-0-generic #3-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 29 23:13:07 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux

working fine here.

----------


## JonPaul

Ouch - that last kernel upgrade has messed my video, no WiFi and extremely slow response. Back to 3.8 kernel for a while....

----------


## infectedorganism

I am new to running the development branch and was wondering if it was typical to accept the pre-released updates; in this case, saucy-proposed?

----------


## dino99

> I am new to running the development branch and was wondering if it was typical to accept the pre-released updates; in this case, saucy-proposed?


as you says "i am new" then its quite scary for you to enable "proposed" repo if you fail into trouble; better to set it off and only wait for these packages landing into "main" repo (likely a few days only), and get a safer/stable system.

----------


## infectedorganism

> as you says "i am new" then its quite scary for you to enable "proposed" repo if you fail into trouble; better to set it off and only wait for these packages landing into "main" repo (likely a few days only), and get a safer/stable system.


Indeed. While I am not afraid to run into some problems, I will heed your advice and leave the "proposed" repo disabled. Thanks.

----------


## serdotlinecho

saucy-proposed enabled.  :Dancing: 



```
The following NEW packages will be installed:   
libpackagekit-glib2-16 (0.8.7-2ubuntu1)
The following packages will be upgraded:
   acpi-support (0.141 => 0.142)
   apport (2.9.2-0ubuntu8 => 2.10-0ubuntu1)
   apport-gtk (2.9.2-0ubuntu8 => 2.10-0ubuntu1)
   bsdmainutils (9.0.4ubuntu3 => 9.0.4ubuntu4)
   colord (0.1.30-0ubuntu3 => 0.1.31-1)
   cups-browsed (1.0.34-0ubuntu1 => 1.0.34-0ubuntu2)
   cups-filters (1.0.34-0ubuntu1 => 1.0.34-0ubuntu2)
   freerdp-x11 (1.0.1-2ubuntu1 => 1.0.2-1ubuntu1)
   gir1.2-gudev-1.0 (198-0ubuntu12 => 202-0ubuntu3)
   gir1.2-packagekitglib-1.0 (0.7.6-3ubuntu1 => 0.8.7-2ubuntu1)
   hdparm (9.43-1ubuntu1 => 9.43-1ubuntu2)
   libboost-date-time1.53.0 (1.53.0-3ubuntu1 => 1.53.0-4ubuntu1)
   libclucene-contribs1 (2.3.3.4-2 => 2.3.3.4-2build1)
   libclucene-core1 (2.3.3.4-2 => 2.3.3.4-2build1)
   libcolord1 (0.1.30-0ubuntu3 => 0.1.31-1)
   libcolorhug1 (0.1.30-0ubuntu3 => 0.1.31-1)
   libcupsfilters1 (1.0.34-0ubuntu1 => 1.0.34-0ubuntu2)
   libfontembed1 (1.0.34-0ubuntu1 => 1.0.34-0ubuntu2)
   libfreerdp-plugins-standard (1.0.1-2ubuntu1 => 1.0.2-1ubuntu1)
   libfreerdp1 (1.0.1-2ubuntu1 => 1.0.2-1ubuntu1)
   libgudev-1.0-0 (198-0ubuntu12 => 202-0ubuntu3)
   libpam-systemd (198-0ubuntu12 => 202-0ubuntu3)
   libsystemd-daemon0 (198-0ubuntu12 => 202-0ubuntu3)
   libsystemd-login0 (198-0ubuntu12 => 202-0ubuntu3)
   libudev1 (198-0ubuntu12 => 202-0ubuntu3)
   lintian (2.5.11ubuntu13 => 2.5.11ubuntu14)
   linux-headers-3.9.0-0 (3.9.0-0.2 => 3.9.0-0.3)
   linux-headers-3.9.0-0-generic (3.9.0-0.2 => 3.9.0-0.3)
   linux-image-3.9.0-0-generic (3.9.0-0.2 => 3.9.0-0.3)
   linux-image-extra-3.9.0-0-generic (3.9.0-0.2 => 3.9.0-0.3)
   linux-libc-dev (3.9.0-0.2 => 3.9.0-0.3)
   python-apt (0.8.8ubuntu6 => 0.8.8.2ubuntu1)
   python-apt-common (0.8.8ubuntu6 => 0.8.8.2ubuntu1)
   python3-apport (2.9.2-0ubuntu8 => 2.10-0ubuntu1)
   python3-apt (0.8.8ubuntu6 => 0.8.8.2ubuntu1)
   python3-distupgrade (0.193 => 0.194)
   python3-problem-report (2.9.2-0ubuntu8 => 2.10-0ubuntu1)
   systemd-services (198-0ubuntu12 => 202-0ubuntu3)
   ubuntu-release-upgrader-core (0.193 => 0.194)
   udev (175-0ubuntu26 => 175-0ubuntu27)
   update-notifier-common (0.134 => 0.135)
41 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 62.4 MB/62.4 MB of archives.
After this operation, 418 kB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? Y
```

----------


## ventrical

> saucy-proposed enabled. 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> The following NEW packages will be installed:   
> libpackagekit-glib2-16 (0.8.7-2ubuntu1)
> The following packages will be upgraded:
>    acpi-support (0.141 => 0.142)
> ...



It's really 'rolling' along nicely  :Smile:

----------


## kevpan815

For those of you who have NOT noticed: It's still only May 1st (at least here in the United States of America) and already several Updates have already been Pushed Though on Saucy Main that are NOT being Pushed Through on Raring Main. I think that the Tool-Chain actually Started going up on Early Monday Morning (Chicago Time). It never hurts to at least try out those 3 commands!  :Smile:

----------


## serdotlinecho

> It's really 'rolling' along nicely




```
The following packages will be upgraded:   
   cpp-4.8 (4.8.0-4ubuntu2 => 4.8.0-4ubuntu3)
   g++-4.8 (4.8.0-4ubuntu2 => 4.8.0-4ubuntu3)
   gcc-4.8 (4.8.0-4ubuntu2 => 4.8.0-4ubuntu3)
   gcc-4.8-base (4.8.0-4ubuntu2 => 4.8.0-4ubuntu3)
   gir1.2-gudev-1.0 (202-0ubuntu3 => 202-0ubuntu4)
   gir1.2-soup-2.4 (2.40.3-0ubuntu1 => 2.42.0-1)
   gnome-screensaver (3.6.1-0ubuntu4 => 3.6.1-0ubuntu5)
   libasan0 (4.8.0-4ubuntu2 => 4.8.0-4ubuntu3)
   libatomic1 (4.8.0-4ubuntu2 => 4.8.0-4ubuntu3)
   libgcc-4.8-dev (4.8.0-4ubuntu2 => 4.8.0-4ubuntu3)
   libgcc1 (4.8.0-4ubuntu2 => 4.8.0-4ubuntu3)
   libgomp1 (4.8.0-4ubuntu2 => 4.8.0-4ubuntu3)
   libgudev-1.0-0 (202-0ubuntu3 => 202-0ubuntu4)
   libharfbuzz0 (0.9.13-1 => 0.9.16-1)
   libitm1 (4.8.0-4ubuntu2 => 4.8.0-4ubuntu3)
   libpam-systemd (202-0ubuntu3 => 202-0ubuntu4)
   libpolkit-agent-1-0 (0.105-1ubuntu3 => 0.105-3ubuntu1)
   libpolkit-backend-1-0 (0.105-1ubuntu3 => 0.105-3ubuntu1)
   libpolkit-gobject-1-0 (0.105-1ubuntu3 => 0.105-3ubuntu1)
   libquadmath0 (4.8.0-4ubuntu2 => 4.8.0-4ubuntu3)
   libsoup-gnome2.4-1 (2.40.3-0ubuntu1 => 2.42.0-1)
   libsoup2.4-1 (2.40.3-0ubuntu1 => 2.42.0-1)
   libstdc++-4.8-dev (4.8.0-4ubuntu2 => 4.8.0-4ubuntu3)
   libstdc++6 (4.8.0-4ubuntu2 => 4.8.0-4ubuntu3)
   libsystemd-daemon0 (202-0ubuntu3 => 202-0ubuntu4)
   libsystemd-login0 (202-0ubuntu3 => 202-0ubuntu4)
   libudev1 (202-0ubuntu3 => 202-0ubuntu4)
   policykit-1 (0.105-1ubuntu3 => 0.105-3ubuntu1)
   python-gi (3.8.0-2 => 3.9.1-0ubuntu1)
   python-gi-cairo (3.8.0-2 => 3.9.1-0ubuntu1)
   python-gobject (3.8.0-2 => 3.9.1-0ubuntu1)
   python3-gi (3.8.0-2 => 3.9.1-0ubuntu1)
   python3-gi-cairo (3.8.0-2 => 3.9.1-0ubuntu1)
   systemd-services (202-0ubuntu3 => 202-0ubuntu4)
   telepathy-idle (0.1.15-1 => 0.1.16-1)
35 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 27.5 MB of archives.
After this operation, 8,192 B of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? Y
```

----------


## kevpan815

> I am new to running the development branch and was wondering if it was typical to accept the pre-released updates; in this case, saucy-proposed?


Saucy-Proposed: NOT a good idea, unless you are prepared to replace your computer at your own expense if something goes wrong!

----------


## kevpan815

> ```
> The following packages will be upgraded:   
>    cpp-4.8 (4.8.0-4ubuntu2 => 4.8.0-4ubuntu3)
>    g++-4.8 (4.8.0-4ubuntu2 => 4.8.0-4ubuntu3)
>    gcc-4.8 (4.8.0-4ubuntu2 => 4.8.0-4ubuntu3)
>    gcc-4.8-base (4.8.0-4ubuntu2 => 4.8.0-4ubuntu3)
>    gir1.2-gudev-1.0 (202-0ubuntu3 => 202-0ubuntu4)
>    gir1.2-soup-2.4 (2.40.3-0ubuntu1 => 2.42.0-1)
>    gnome-screensaver (3.6.1-0ubuntu4 => 3.6.1-0ubuntu5)
> ...


After that little Reboot Problem followed by a Major Problem with a 100% Full Boot Folder that required a Clean Install of 13.10, I have finally decided to throw the White Flag and leave Saucy-Proposed Disabled! Just FYI.

----------


## ventrical

I got a Plymouth blip and freeze but just used Ctrl+Alt+F1 and:

sudo service lightdm restart

and it came right back up.

Also , (on this install) I had formatted it with btrfs file format and installed"

sudo apt-get install apt-btrfs-snapshot

before I did the upgrade . Whew !!  :Smile:  That means I can roll back to the previous state.

----------


## kevpan815

What exactly is Plymoth? I am not all that knowledgeable in Ubuntu Coding Language, as I used to be a 100% Microsoft Windows Computer Nerd, but Windows Me, Windows Vista, and now Windows 8 has changed all that, I now only use Windows 8 when I need to Update my Apple IPhone 5.  :Smile:

----------


## ventrical

> What exactly is Plymoth? I am not all that knowledgeable in Ubuntu Coding Language, as I used to be a 100% Microsoft Windows Computer Nerd, but Windows Me, Windows Vista, and now Windows 8 has changed all that, I now only use Windows 8 when I need to Update my Apple IPhone 5.



That is the load up routine between exiting grub-bootloader and executing lightdm. Rather than have verbose script we get the 'Ubuntu' with the purple screen while the kernel and lighdm (or other) are loading. A 'plymouth freeze' without a verbose error would be equivalent to a kernel panic or lock up.

I also experiment with Windows 8. Very fast startup and shut down on old machines. Windows 8 took a lot from the gnome-shell model and made it work for them.  You can do all with just a mouse and do not need touch on old desktops and laptops.  But I am a Unity convert since a while back.  I have MS-DOS 1.25 for my old Sanyo MBC 550 (which is now in recycle bin). That's basically where I started.

----------


## serdotlinecho

Yesterday, when I booted up my pc, I had blinking dash (-) and black screen after plymouth, can't load unity greeter. I had to do Alt+Sys Rq+B to reboot. After reboot, unity greeter load just fine. Here's today upgrades:

----------


## serdotlinecho

Last night, when I shutdown, it didn't shutdown properly but kind like force poweroff and I can hear the hard disk stop spinning. This has happened twice on my machine.



```
Calculating upgrade... Done
The following NEW packages will be installed:
   libboost-iostreams1.53.0 (1.53.0-4ubuntu1)
The following packages will be upgraded:
   appmenu-qt (0.2.7daily13.03.28-0ubuntu1 => 0.2.7daily13.05.02-0ubuntu1)
   appmenu-qt5 (0.2.7daily13.03.28-0ubuntu1 => 0.2.7daily13.05.02-0ubuntu1)
   aptitude (0.6.8.1-2ubuntu2 => 0.6.8.1-2ubuntu3)
   aptitude-common (0.6.8.1-2ubuntu2 => 0.6.8.1-2ubuntu3)
   bamfdaemon (0.4.0daily13.04.03-0ubuntu1 => 0.4.0daily13.05.02-0ubuntu1)
   bc (1.06.95-4ubuntu1 => 1.06.95-6)
   cpp-4.8 (4.8.0-4ubuntu3 => 4.8.0-4ubuntu4)
   dc (1.06.95-4ubuntu1 => 1.06.95-6)
   devscripts (2.13.1 => 2.13.1build1)
   g++-4.8 (4.8.0-4ubuntu3 => 4.8.0-4ubuntu4)
   gcc-4.8 (4.8.0-4ubuntu3 => 4.8.0-4ubuntu4)
   gcc-4.8-base (4.8.0-4ubuntu3 => 4.8.0-4ubuntu4)
   gir1.2-appindicator3-0.1 (12.10.1daily13.04.15-0ubuntu1 => 12.10.1daily13.05.02-0ubuntu1)
   gir1.2-messagingmenu-1.0 (12.10.6daily13.04.09-0ubuntu1 => 12.10.6daily13.05.02-0ubuntu1)
   gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad (1.0.6-1ubuntu1 => 1.0.7-1ubuntu1)
   gstreamer1.0-plugins-good (1.0.6-1ubuntu1 => 1.0.7-1ubuntu1)
   gstreamer1.0-pulseaudio (1.0.6-1ubuntu1 => 1.0.7-1ubuntu1)
   indicator-datetime (12.10.3daily13.03.26-0ubuntu1 => 12.10.3daily13.05.02-0ubuntu1)
   indicator-messages (12.10.6daily13.04.09-0ubuntu1 => 12.10.6daily13.05.02-0ubuntu1)
   indicator-session (12.10.5daily13.03.08-0ubuntu1 => 12.10.5daily13.05.02-0ubuntu1)
   indicator-sound (12.10.2daily13.04.12-0ubuntu1 => 12.10.2daily13.05.02-0ubuntu1)
   libappindicator1 (12.10.1daily13.04.15-0ubuntu1 => 12.10.1daily13.05.02-0ubuntu1)
   libappindicator3-1 (12.10.1daily13.04.15-0ubuntu1 => 12.10.1daily13.05.02-0ubuntu1)
   libasan0 (4.8.0-4ubuntu3 => 4.8.0-4ubuntu4)
   libatomic1 (4.8.0-4ubuntu3 => 4.8.0-4ubuntu4)
   libbamf3-1 (0.4.0daily13.04.03-0ubuntu1 => 0.4.0daily13.05.02-0ubuntu1)
   libdbusmenu-qt2 (0.9.2daily13.03.28-0ubuntu1 => 0.9.2daily13.05.02-0ubuntu1)
   libdbusmenu-qt5 (0.9.2daily13.03.28-0ubuntu1 => 0.9.2daily13.05.02-0ubuntu1)
   libdrm-intel1 (2.4.43-0ubuntu1 => 2.4.44-0ubuntu1)
   libdrm-nouveau2 (2.4.43-0ubuntu1 => 2.4.44-0ubuntu1)
   libdrm-radeon1 (2.4.43-0ubuntu1 => 2.4.44-0ubuntu1)
   libdrm2 (2.4.43-0ubuntu1 => 2.4.44-0ubuntu1)
   libgcc-4.8-dev (4.8.0-4ubuntu3 => 4.8.0-4ubuntu4)
   libgcc1 (4.8.0-4ubuntu3 => 4.8.0-4ubuntu4)
   libgomp1 (4.8.0-4ubuntu3 => 4.8.0-4ubuntu4)
   libgstreamer-plugins-bad1.0-0 (1.0.6-1ubuntu1 => 1.0.7-1ubuntu1)
   libgstreamer-plugins-good1.0-0 (1.0.6-1ubuntu1 => 1.0.7-1ubuntu1)
   libindicator3-7 (12.10.2daily13.04.10-0ubuntu1 => 12.10.2daily13.05.02-0ubuntu1)
   libindicator7 (12.10.2daily13.04.10-0ubuntu1 => 12.10.2daily13.05.02-0ubuntu1)
   libitm1 (4.8.0-4ubuntu3 => 4.8.0-4ubuntu4)
   libmessaging-menu0 (12.10.6daily13.04.09-0ubuntu1 => 12.10.6daily13.05.02-0ubuntu1)
   libquadmath0 (4.8.0-4ubuntu3 => 4.8.0-4ubuntu4)
   libsqlite3-0 (3.7.15.2-1ubuntu1 => 3.7.16.2-1ubuntu1)
   libssh-4 (0.5.3-1ubuntu1 => 0.5.4-1)
   libstdc++-4.8-dev (4.8.0-4ubuntu3 => 4.8.0-4ubuntu4)
   libstdc++6 (4.8.0-4ubuntu3 => 4.8.0-4ubuntu4)
   libtelepathy-logger3 (0.8.0-0ubuntu1 => 0.8.0-1)
   libvisio-0.0-0 (0.0.25-1 => 0.0.26-2)
   libwpd-0.9-9 (0.9.6-2 => 0.9.7-1)
   python-appindicator (12.10.1daily13.04.15-0ubuntu1 => 12.10.1daily13.05.02-0ubuntu1)
   python3-pyatspi (2.7.91+dfsg-0ubuntu1 => 2.8.0+dfsg-1)
   telepathy-gabble (0.16.5-0ubuntu1 => 0.16.5-1)
   telepathy-logger (0.8.0-0ubuntu1 => 0.8.0-1)
   upstart (1.8-0ubuntu1 => 1.8-0ubuntu2)
54 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 34.3 MB of archives.
After this operation, 14.3 kB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]?Y
```

----------


## cariboo

@serdotlinecho, do you have the proposed repositories enabled, as the developers don't recommend it. Packages are moved to the proposed repositories, while waiting for dependencies to build, so things may not work as expected. 

I have just been doing regular updates twice a day without the proposed repositories enabled, and neither system running Saucy has shutdown problems.

On my netbook running Ubuntu Gnome, I thought I had a problem with suspend after installing a different wireless driver than I normally use, but I was jus being impatient  :Very Happy: , it suspended when I closed the lid, as it should.

This early in the development cycle, we shouldn't be running into these types of problems yet as we are still closer to Raring, than Saucy.

----------


## sammiev

@serdotlinecho, I had the same problem a few days a go but after the many updates I'm good to go. My computer is Intel based across the board.

----------


## deadflowr

> @serdotlinecho, do you have the proposed repositories enabled, as the developers don't recommend it. Packages are moved to the proposed repositories, while waiting for dependencies to build, so things may not work as expected. 
> 
> I have just been doing regular updates twice a day without the proposed repositories enabled, and neither system running Saucy has shutdown problems.
> 
> On my netbook running Ubuntu Gnome, I thought I had a problem with suspend after installing a different wireless driver than I normally use, but I was jus being impatient , it suspended when I closed the lid, as it should.
> 
> This early in the development cycle, we shouldn't be running into these types of problems yet as we are still closer to Raring, than Saucy.


I believe this translates to saucy as well

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...updates+raring

Unlike the stable releases( where packages in proposed can sit for weeks sometimes, getting heavy tested), the developers are taking a different approach and using the proposed as a quasi-staging area.

----------


## JMB74

Correct. Unless you really know what you are doing, or as a matter of urgency need to test something specific, then it's advisable not to have "proposed" enabled on the development release.

An example during raring was where certain libraries needed for multiarch support build for some architectures but failed on others. people with proposed not enabled saw nothing, as the packages didn't move to released until they were fixed. Some people with "proposed" enabled ended up with either broken multiarch support, or by accepting upgrades from proposed that they shouldn't have caused multiarch support to be removed completely. In turn that ended up with things like googleearth, skype, crossoverlinux/wine and more etc etc being nuked or not running.

----------


## jppr

13.10 is a development version, how to test it fully if you don´t use in proposed updates? In fact, I've been using for 6 years from the first development version since in proposed upgrades and that is not ever been to any kind of problem.

Again, this is a development version of my full daily use, installed on own HD just as is the 13.10 Ubuntu-Gnome and Windows 8 Pro. Also, Ubuntu 13.10 Ubuntu-Gnome is used in proposed upgrades.

----------


## JMB74

> 13.10 is a development version, how to test it fully if you don´t use in proposed updates?


Of copurse you can test the development version without proposed enabled. Read the posts and links on the previous page.

The way the new packages go into the repos changed at the start of the raring cycle.

Previously the went straight into "released". Now the go into "proposed" for a *short while* until they build OK for all architectures, and pass some automatic instability testing etc.

*The role of the proposed pocket has changed.*

You can still test saucy just fine without proposed enabled, as the delay for packages that build/pass the tests becoming available is short. Packages that don't make it from "proposed" to "released" in a reasonable time likely have something wrong with them, so not a good idea to let those install.

----------


## JMB74

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/036043.html




> I'm still frantically putting the bits together for this, but  it's now far enough along that I feel comfortable saying we're going to  be doing it for Raring, so:  
> 
> In the continuing cause of trying to make the development series more  usable at all times, not just around milestones, I'm rearranging the way  our uploads are processed.  For Raring, all uploads will go to  raring-proposed, and a modified instance of "britney" (the software that  handles migration from Debian unstable to testing) will copy them to  raring when they've been built everywhere and do not reduce the count of  installable packages in the archive.  
> 
> The intent of this is to come as close as possible to eliminating  transient uninstallability problems in the development release.  We  probably won't get all the way there.  It will still be possible for  uninstallability to be introduced by copies not all happening in a  single publisher run, transient uninstallability in -proposed will still  affect package builds, and it won't catch all cases where sets of  packages that used to be simultaneously installable stop being so (the  general case of this is NP-complete anyway).  Even with these  limitations, though, it should make things a lot better.


and

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/000989.html




> As I described in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/036043.html, all uploads to raring will now be automatically redirected to raring-proposed by default.  
> 
> They will be automatically copied to raring once they pass various tests  such as being no less installable than the previous version, and soon I  hope to take autopkgtest results into consideration as well. 
> 
> Attempts to copy ("sync") directly into raring will be refused.  syncpackage's default will be changed in the next ubuntu-dev-tools  upload, but in the meantime please use 'syncpackage -r raring-proposed'.  
> 
> This was one of the last blockers to opening raring for general  development, so we should be able to get moving on this fairly soon.   Cheers,

----------


## JMB74

And from a ubuntu developer/maintainer who know what they are talking about.




> Right, we strongly discourage people from running  -proposed on a development release; packages will automatically migrate  to the regular archives when they're ready.
> 
> After release, -proposed is for testing SRUs and we want people to use -proposed and help out with that testing.

----------


## serdotlinecho

> @serdotlinecho, do you have the proposed repositories enabled, as the developers don't recommend it. Packages are moved to the proposed repositories, while waiting for dependencies to build, so things may not work as expected. 
> 
> I have just been doing regular updates twice a day without the proposed repositories enabled, and neither system running Saucy has shutdown problems.
> 
> On my netbook running Ubuntu Gnome, I thought I had a problem with suspend after installing a different wireless driver than I normally use, but I was jus being impatient , it suspended when I closed the lid, as it should.
> 
> This early in the development cycle, we shouldn't be running into these types of problems yet as we are still closer to Raring, than Saucy.


I just want to share my experience with other Ubuntu+1 members. I started testing ubuntu development branch 11.10 alpha and switch completely to ubuntu development branch since 12.04 cycle(proposed repositories enabled) and up until now the current development cycle.  :Smile:

----------


## jerrylamos

?    Saucy is in the daily builds already.  I didn't have to change repos.

I just copied raring....amd64.iso to saucy...amd64.iso and did a zsync to the daily build.  74.8% was the same only had to update 25.2%.  Cuts way down on the ubuntu server load.

Then just did an install went fine.

In the U+1 forum I  expect to do a lot of installs which tests for bugs in the install process.  

Also after an accumulation of updates a fresh install cleans things up and may reduce the disk space used as shown by "df" more than 10%.  apt-get clean, apt-get autoremove, and apt-get purge linux-image-....... and apt-get purge linux-headers..... help but there is still garbage left since "df" is still fatter than after install.

Ergo not at all sure about how this "rolling" release stuff will work....

BTW, installed to a USB SSD just in case the "unstable" install botched things up like sometimes.....

----------


## ventrical

> ?    Saucy is in the daily builds already.  I didn't have to change repos.
> 
> I just copied raring....amd64.iso to saucy...amd64.iso and did a zsync to the daily build.  74.8% was the same only had to update 25.2%.  Cuts way down on the ubuntu server load.
> 
> Then just did an install went fine.
> 
> In the U+1 forum I  expect to do a lot of installs which tests for bugs in the install process.  
> 
> Also after an accumulation of updates a fresh install cleans things up and may reduce the disk space used as shown by "df" more than 10%.  apt-get clean, apt-get autoremove, and apt-get purge linux-image-....... and apt-get purge linux-headers..... help but there is still garbage left since "df" is still fatter than after install.
> ...


Wow .. so after this did the repos actually all change to /saucy/ from the zsync??

Thanks.

ps. I wanted to start zsyncing  in this manner but I didn't know it was that easy to do so. I'm going to give it a try  with the i386..iso

----------


## craig10x

Just curious....but when you guys talk about using zsync to switch from raring to saucy, do you mean using a saucy daily build iso's option of "upgrading" to do it?
I had problems trying to switch over to saucy using the terminal commands and have since re-installed 13.04 from a final iso...so i was just wondering, if that method would have gone smoother...

1) Did you just select that option from the daily build and it properly switched everything over? 
 2) Also, what about any programs or files you had on raring...did they all transfer over properly too?

----------


## bcbc

What about 


```
sudo do-release-upgrade -d
```

----------


## grahammechanical

@craig10x

This is what I think that jerrylamos did.

He used the QA tracking zsyc url to update a Raring ISO image. But I am wrong. I have just tried it and I get the error message No relevent local data found - I will be downloading the whole file. Now I am sure that I did things correctly. Copied a Raring ISO image into the Downloads directory. CDed into the Downloads directory. Copied the zsync info in terminal. Yep.

So, I am as baffled as you. Any way I now have a Saucy ISO.

Edit: Re-reading jerrylamos post, I think he changed the name of the ISO image from raring-desktop-amd64.iso to saucy-desktop-amd64.iso (Assuming it was an amd64 ISO). I will have to try that.

Second Edit. It is working. Rename the raring ISO image to saucy and run the zsync download url. Target 57% complete. So, already we have a big difference between Raring and Saucy

Regards.

----------


## deadflowr

> 13.10 is a development version, how to test it fully if you don´t use in proposed updates?


The whole cycle is a proposed-update.

----------


## ventrical

..or simply rename :

raring-desktop-i386.iso  to   saucy-desktop-i386.iso

then

dale@dale-desktop:~$ cd Desktop
dale@dale-desktop:~/Desktop$ zsync -i ./saucy-desktop-i386.iso http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live...i386.iso.zsync
#################### 100.0% 234.6 kBps DONE   

and it is updating now ..

thanks everybody.

Ubuntu Rocks.

Thank you Mark Shuttleworth and Linus Torvalds for uninterrupted , malware free, harassment free Ubuntu Sessions where work can actually get done!

Regards,
Ventrical

----------


## Curtis6767

I updated my sources list, per the instructions at the start of this thread, for a 13.04 install in Vbox. The first few times I tried to run updates, I received error messages and no updates were downloaded. Once the Saucy ISO was available, then the updates came. I'm finding no issues so far with the addition of the 3.9 kernel and the 13.04 programs installed.  I don't have Netflix desktop installed on this particular Vbox and I'm not so sure I'll try to do so right away. It was quite a while in 13.04 before I could get that to work and once it worked then so did everything else.

My install still thinks it's 13.04, btw.

----------


## jerrylamos

> @craig10x
> 
> This is what I think that jerrylamos did.
> 
> He used the QA tracking zsyc url to update a Raring ISO image. .


Nope, simpler than that, just did a 

```
cp raring-desktiop-amd64.iso saucy-desktip-amd64.iso
```

then did a  

```
sudo zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current//saucy-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
```

zsync reported 74.8% complete, as of that date, goes ahead and completes the zsync
which gets me a saucy.iso I can boot directly from the hard drive, 
then I use an exec to do my setup....

I do this early in the U+1 when it looks like the U+1 daily build will install, using the last previous .iso.  Don't know what will happen with the next "rolling release"?

----------

